
The method still works - peter123
http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/1681-the-method-still-works
======
edw519
Hmmm...pencil and paper. It's just crazy enough to work.

------
Confusion
Well, that the method outlined in
<http://www.37signals.com/papers/introtopatterns/> still works after 5 years
is rather unsurprising, as it already based on Christopher Alexander's 41 year
old work "Notes on the Synthesis of Form".

Like all good methods, it is partly structurized common sense mixed with
reminders of the less intuitive things one should think about when designing.

------
icey
It's too bad he hasn't heard about Balsamiq yet.

